# InkSoft Offers New Program Specifically Designed for Sign Industry



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft is launching new software specifically tailored to the needs of the sign industry during the SGIA Expo, Nov. 4-6 in Atlanta. Signs & Banners is designed to boost sales, increase efficiency and allow sign shops to be more competitive in a radically new way. 

Consumers will be able to design and buy custom signs from your website using InkSoft’s online interactive design tool. The entire process from creation to order completion is streamlined making it more convenient for your customers and less time consuming for you. 

User-friendly and robust, the program features visual rulers, an alignment grid tool, premium designs and clip art, and a powerful image uploader. It also provides all the features needed to run an efficient sign business, including tools for job scheduling, order processing and work orders. 

InkSoft’s powerful order manager lets you keep all your jobs in one place with features like no transaction fees, online quoting, marketing and production management. Embeddable into any website, the Signs and Banners designer is customizable for maximum, professional impact to enhance online custom sign sales. 

If you are interested in learning more about this exciting new product and want to be the first to know when it becomes available please register here: https://www.inksoft.com/online-signs-banner-design-software/#form-request-demo .

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

